# Mormonism and LDS: Some good Resources



## Romans922 (Dec 30, 2008)

I was going through some of my files and found some things from a mission trip I went on to Salt Lake City a few years ago.

I invite you to check out this website: http://utlm.org/

It is a good resource website to actually understanding Mormons from a Christian Perspective (from former mormons). I don't know if the theology is the best, just use discernment. But this is invaluable for apologetics and evangelism toward Mormons.


----------



## Poimen (Dec 30, 2008)

According to CARM "You'll have to dig, but it's worth it."

See CARM's Mormon page here.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 30, 2008)

Another good resource: Mormonism Research Ministry

We set up an Apologetic conference at an old Church I attended and Bill was lecturing on Mormonism. He's very respectful of their views but is able to distill the very serious departures from orthodoxy and, especially, how they co-opt words so that most Christians are unaware of the differences.

He has a book called _Mormonism 101_ that is very good.


----------

